
Show HN: Search page for the HN – Who is hiring? – (last two) threads - emilburzo
https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/
======
EuAndreh
Is the repo open? There's no trace of it in your GutHub profile. I'd like to
contribute to it.

~~~
emilburzo
Not yet, but it will be in a few days.

I wanted to see if there was any interest before getting it to publish-able
grade quality.

~~~
aryamaan
Reply to this comment when it's ready.

